# Bending aluminium for dimmer mod



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

How easy is it to bend 1mm aluminium into the shape required for the dimmer mod? I have access to very few tools, and I have no DIY prowess at all.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

easy you can do it with your hands


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Dave


----------

